# Potty Training



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

When was you poo potty trained? Piper will be 5 months when we go off on our cruise. Trying to figure out if I can get her potty train to the point of leaving her with my parents... Would save us a bit of money...


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake was set by five months. I think it is a dog by dog thing.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly hasn't had an accident in the house since she was 4 and a half months


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

This was for Roo only. I think she was generally dry by 6 months but there was the odd accident after that so I put down 8months as it did take her a long time! I'm not sure the poll can let me vote twice so for your reference Obi was about 3.5months-4 months.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks for the answers. Yes I do know each "poo" dog is different, but does give me an ideal for Cockapoo's what the average. Since our dogs are all about the same size and intelligence. Also I know part of it is the "trainer".


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

The trick is when they can reliably tell you they need out...
Otherwise a good routine can make a dog appear fully trained, but in a different situation with different people it might be that there would be a relapse.


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

We got Frankie the bells at around 11 weeks I think, and he hasn't had an accident in the apartment, or both my parents house and my fiancee's parents house, since about 12 weeks. This past week we took the bells down (it's annoying when we are eating because he knows we have to give them attention if he rings the bells), and he still hasn't had an accident. He has been very good with this aspect of his life.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Marzi said:


> The trick is when they can reliably tell you they need out...
> Otherwise a good routine can make a dog appear fully trained, but in a different situation with different people it might be that there would be a relapse.


Yea I know, well in the lasted few days I have been able to "kind" of tell she needs to go out. As for routine I don't have her on a timed routine pre-say. I do let her loose in the house when we are at home. Just so she can have the ability to let me know when she needs to go out.


----------

